# Dust Devil - Casal da Lapa - 15 de Julho de 2005



## GranNevada (8 Abr 2007 às 15:12)

Imagens captadas no Casal da Lapa , no dia 15 de Julho de 2005 .
Vamos lá ver se isto funciona  

















Estas imagens estão na Galeria , só estou a testar se isto funciona


----------



## GranNevada (8 Abr 2007 às 15:13)

*Re: Dust devil .*

Funciona  

Parabéns ao Admin


----------



## GranNevada (8 Abr 2007 às 15:21)

*Re: Dust devil .*

Só um pequeno comentário :
neste dia ía a caminho da Panasqueira para umas compras Mineralógicas  e , ao passar nesta zona , vimos um Dust devil ENORME (não é este da foto) , com forma perfeita de tornado  
Claro que parei o carro imediatamente , saquei da "machine" e toca a esperar .
Passado uns 5 min. apareceu este que consegui fotografar . Ainda esperei mais meia hora , mas nada  
No entanto , acho que já tive muita sorte - foi a primeira vez , e última , que vi semelhante beleza   
Estava muito calor , céu limpo , e MUITO vento .
Cumprimentos .


----------



## mocha (8 Abr 2007 às 15:40)

*Re: Dust devil .*

belas fotos, GranNevada, não e todos os dias k vemos fenomenos destes,


----------



## Dan (8 Abr 2007 às 21:11)

*Re: Dust devil .*

 
São fenómenos difíceis de registar em foto.


----------



## squidward (8 Abr 2007 às 21:21)

*Re: Dust devil .*

Bem apanhado 

Dust devil´s ja vi montes deles....na praia então  só se veem e chapeus a voarem


----------



## Fil (8 Abr 2007 às 22:02)

*Re: Dust devil .*

Belas fotos, isto é que é sentido da oportunidade, quem me dera ter oportunidade de fotografar um bicho desses!  

Só adquire forma de tornado quando se forma por cima de areia? Se sim, se calhar até já vi algum


----------



## Iceberg (8 Abr 2007 às 22:54)

*Re: Dust devil .*



mocha disse:


> belas fotos, GranNevada, não e todos os dias k vemos fenomenos destes,



Sem dúvida, boas fotos, mas em relação a não se ver todos os dias, posso dizer-vos que, quando passo as minhas férias de Verão no Planalto Mirandês, em Trás-os-Montes, é frequente ver destes fenómenos, principalmente em dias quentes e sem vento.

Sabem como lhes chamam lá para cima?

Bruxas! É verdade, é assim que se chamam ...


----------



## Rog (8 Abr 2007 às 23:20)

*Re: Dust devil .*

As fotos estam exelentes..  
já tive oportunidade de ver alguns realtivamente simples... mas a máq. não estava comigo e ficou apenas na memória..


----------



## Bruno Campos (10 Abr 2007 às 08:19)

*Re: Dust devil .*



GranNevada disse:


> Só um pequeno comentário :
> neste dia ía a caminho da Panasqueira para umas compras Mineralógicas  e , ao passar nesta zona , vimos um Dust devil ENORME (não é este da foto) , com forma perfeita de tornado
> Claro que parei o carro imediatamente , saquei da "machine" e toca a esperar .
> Passado uns 5 min. apareceu este que consegui fotografar . Ainda esperei mais meia hora , mas nada
> ...



Belo registo!!!    

off topic: Estou a ver que tb és um aficionado por minerais certo?? Estou mortinho por ir pra esses lados (panasqueira) pra catar alguns!


----------



## Vince (10 Abr 2007 às 12:49)

*Re: Dust devil .*

Excelente registo. Há muitos anos que não vejo nada disto, mas tenho algumas memórias enquanto puto de ver dois ou três.

Já agora, um link com informação sobre a origem do fenónomo:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dust_devil

Com a curiosidade de que em Marte já foram fotografados alguns, e pensa-se que tem sido estes Dust Devil's em Marte os grandes responsáveis pela longevidade dos Rover's, pois volta e meia limpavam os paineis solares dos robot's.


----------



## GranNevada (10 Abr 2007 às 13:01)

*Re: Dust devil .*



> Estou a ver que tb és um aficionado por minerais certo??



Certo  
Já tenho uma colecção jeitozita . O mal é que agora na Panasqueira está tudo caríssimo e apanhar , não se apanha nada .


----------



## Bruno Campos (10 Abr 2007 às 15:11)

*Re: Dust devil .*



GranNevada disse:


> Certo
> Já tenho uma colecção jeitozita . O mal é que agora na Panasqueira está tudo caríssimo e apanhar , não se apanha nada .



o que é uma colecção jeitozita!? Qts?? Se calhar é melhor mandar Pm!

Sorry pelo off topic!


----------

